

Hands-on With App Engine’s New Runtime - glazskunrukitis
https://developers.google.com/events/io/sessions/383758862

======
ishener
It's PHP.

They want the wordpress crowd.

I think it's a very smart move. In the real world, outside of the startup
bubble, there is a need for a simple, scalable php hosting that never gets
slashdotted.

~~~
vincentkriek
I agree. Ruby would be illogical seeing as they already have Python which is
pretty similar. PHP would bring in a totally different crowd.

I do think there is enough an overload of PHP hosting though, even good php
hosting, so the competition will be fierce.

------
nir
Why would anyone lock themselves to a Google-only infrastructure now?

~~~
markokocic
Because it might be the best option for a next few years? I'm not saying it
is, but some people did a right choice "locking" themselves to Adobe-only
infrastructure (Flash), Apple-only infrastructure (iOS/Objective-C),
Microsoft-only infrastructure (Windows/Office/.NET), ...

~~~
nir
When you're on the client side you don't have much of a choice. On the server,
there are various options.

And even then, GAE is more risky than, say, .Net - since you never actually
buy the platform, you're subject to Google's changing prices and product
priorities.

------
Sujan
Any new information on which language it is out yet?

~~~
walid
My bet is on node.js meaning JavaScript :)

~~~
erlichmen
AppEngine is not build to support node.js async model, my bet is on Ruby.

~~~
walid
I'm not a web developer so I have to ask whether Ruby is that different from
Python so that another tool chain gets added and maintained.

Edit: your point about node.js makes sense though.

------
khangtoh
It's Go. Experimental now.

